# My horses!



## Rilly10 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am new here so I thought I would post some pics as a intro!

I have 3 horses. Rilly is a Palomino Morgan mare. She is 10 and I have had her since she was 2. Stella is her buddy wo I rescued as a yearling and is now 5. She is a polish Arabian. I broke both mares myself. I compeeted all over the East coast with Rilly ay open and Morgan shows in the Hunter/Jumpers and Trail. Stella has never been to a show.






Cass is my dark (sooty) buckskin Morgan stallion. I got him when he was 8 and he is now 15. I competed with Cass at Morgan shows and local shows in Western Pleasure, Trail, and Pleasure driving. He is now semi-retired from showing and breeding. I do have a ton of frozen semen in the bank for him though! He shares his pasture with two Boer doelings, Matilda (red) and Clemintine (paint).


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 6, 2010)

Very pretty. Love the dapples on the palomino


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 7, 2010)

Love those dapples too!  Pretty horses all around!


----------



## 4-HKid (Jan 8, 2011)

i love them !!!!


----------



## Paintingpheonix (Oct 12, 2011)

There all gorgeous, especailly the two morgans


----------



## Arabian Horse (Oct 31, 2011)

Also love the dapples!!! LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Oct 31, 2011)

I love polish arabians. I ride one myself


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

Those dapple spots are really pretty.My now deceased mare,Trixie,was gray with black dapple spots.I've never saw dapple spots that look like "white" spots.Very cool.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 23, 2011)

Never seen dapples on a Palamino.  The Morgan looks pretty nice.


----------



## KJ4SGU (Dec 26, 2011)

I also have never seen dapples on a palomino. But it sure does give her character. The stallion is gorgeous.


----------

